# Elite Car Care - Trading at the RSOC National Day



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

this weekend.

The date was originally set for the 27th but they moved it as work is being done to the track.










Come over and see us if you're about, it'll be good to meet some more of DW members. :thumb:

Cheers

Alex


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Better ammend the date I put in the site's calender then :thumb:


----------

